# Rocky Mountain Treffen in Willingen/Winterberg



## maple leaf (15. Januar 2007)

Hey folks,

ich dachte ich nehme das jetzt mal in die Hand und eröffne einen Fred zum Thema Rocky Mountain Treffen 2007! 

Da wir uns ja über eine Abstimmung auf Willingen/Winterberg geeinigt haben, schlage ich nun vor, dass Diejenigen die noch kommen möchten einfach mal sagen ob sie lieber Tour oder Bikerpark bzw. beides fahren möchten. Desweiteren wäre es meines Erachtens gut zu wissen, wie viele ins Hotel bzw. wie viele auf den Zeltplatz wollen. Auf dem Zeltplatz bedarf es wohl eher keiner Reservierung, allerdings sollte das Hotel/Pension besser zu früh als zu spät gebucht werden! 

Sollten einige von Euch Mitfahrmöglichkeiten haben oder brauchen wäre das natürlich auch gut zu wissen! 

Zum Zeitpunkt, Ablauf und zu allem Weiteren würde ich gerne mal Eure  Meinungen hören! 

let´s go...


----------



## Alesana (15. Januar 2007)

das weiss ich noch nicht. aber wenn dann zelt und bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (15. Januar 2007)

@Alesana

Na immerhin etwas! Würde Dir Pfingsten als Termin passen?

@all
Soll übrigens keine Umfrage sein, die mit einem Sieger endet! Ich dachte nur sowas wäre gut um abschätzen zu können, für wie viele Leute ein Hotel oder eine Pension gebucht werden muss!


----------



## Xexano (15. Januar 2007)

Ich habe micht für Bikepark/Tour/Zeltplatz entschieden...

Schließlich bin ich ein Bikeparkfan...
Überlege mir jedoch, vielleicht auch an einer Tour mitzudrehen (oder noch einmal Bikepark? *lecker*) 
Und Zeltplatz... weil ich hätte 2 Optionen:
1.) Ich fahr mit dem Auto von zu Hause bis nach Winterberg und wieder zurück... ist ca. 1 1/2 h bis 2 h Fahrt (pro Richtung)
2.) Oder alternativ schlaf ich halt eben im Zeltplatz  Pension wär auch ne Möglichkeit, kommt auf die Kosten an...


----------



## Flow.Zero (15. Januar 2007)

Verflucht, ich weiß leider noch nicht wann ich nach China fahre, darum stimme ich jetzt noch lieber nicht (Wenn ich ja stimmen würde, und dann nicht auftauche wäre das scheise). Ich nehme an das Rocky Treffen ist jetz für Pfingsten ausgemacht oder? Ich fahre irgenwann um Pfingsten herum, aber hoffentlich klappt beides, China und Rocky Treffen.


----------



## maple leaf (15. Januar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Verflucht, ich weiß leider noch nicht wann ich nach China fahre, darum stimme ich jetzt noch lieber nicht (Wenn ich ja stimmen würde, und dann nicht auftauche wäre das scheise). Ich nehme an das Rocky Treffen ist jetz für Pfingsten ausgemacht oder? Ich fahre irgenwann um Pfingsten herum, aber hoffentlich klappt beides, China und Rocky Treffen.



Nur kein Stress!  Ist ja keine zeitlich begrenzte Abstimmung! Wer Spontan kommt pennt eben im Auto oder bei Xexano!


@all

Ach ja, biete gerne zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten ab FFM Hbf oder Aiport an!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (15. Januar 2007)

sitzen zwei milchkühe auf der hochspannungsleitung und stricken heizöl 
sage die eine "morgen ist pfingsten" sagt die andere " ist mir schei* egal da geh´ich eh nicht hin"
 ha ha ha ich wünsch euch viel spass !


----------



## el Lingo (15. Januar 2007)

Komme grad von einer Weihnachtsfeiers, wohl der ersten dieses Jahr! Ich habe mich hoffnungslos überfressen, fühle mich wie schwanger!
Ich bin zwar ein Fan von Duschen und Betten, aber ich weiß nur zu gut, wie die Stimmung auf einem Zeltplatz sein kann. Weiß aber eh jeder, der mal bei der Armee war...
Daher stimme ich jetzt einfach für BIWAK. Wenn es mich überkommt, kann ich mir ja immer noch eine Pension mieten.


----------



## Alesana (16. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> @Alesana
> 
> Na immerhin etwas! Würde Dir Pfingsten als Termin passen?




pfingsten wäre generrel nich schlecht. kommt eben drauf an, wann ich colloquium hab bzw. wieviel ich dafür  noch lernen muss


----------



## el Lingo (16. Januar 2007)

Dann sei mal schön fleissig, dass Du bis dahin nicht mehr lernen mußt


----------



## kabelizer (16. Januar 2007)

Ja hallo, schön das wieder ein RM Treffen stattfindet.  
Komme aus der Nähe von München und fahre gerne mal nach Willingen. Laßt uns Pfingsten fest ausmachen. Radl, Zelt, Grill und Bier ins Auto und ab ins Sauerland. 
Freue mich darauf einige vom letzen Jahr mal wieder zu sehen.
Also dann, bis Pfingsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (16. Januar 2007)

Schön sowas aus den Südstaaten zu hören!

Hast Du eventuell noch Platz für weitere rider aus dem sonnigen Süden?


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. Januar 2007)

hahaha Ich werde wahrscheinlich in meinem Auto schlafen (wenn ich nach Winterberg komme, und wenn ich und s.d nicht alle unsere Räder mitbringen) .


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> ...
> @all
> 
> Ach ja, biete gerne zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten ab FFM Hbf oder Aiport an!



Moin

Das mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Frankfurt Hbf nehm ich gern in Anspruch. Würde dann mit der Bahn von FR kommen. 
...und pennen aufm Zeltplatz is doch auf jeden Fall geselliger & lustiger! 

MfG


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Januar 2007)

kabelizer schrieb:


> Ja hallo, schön das wieder ein RM Treffen stattfindet.
> Komme aus der Nähe von München und fahre gerne mal nach Willingen. Laßt uns Pfingsten fest ausmachen. Radl, Zelt, Grill und Bier ins Auto und ab ins Sauerland.
> Freue mich darauf einige vom letzen Jahr mal wieder zu sehen.
> Also dann, bis Pfingsten.



glänzendes beispiel !


----------



## maple leaf (17. Januar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Das mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Frankfurt Hbf nehm ich gern in Anspruch. Würde dann mit der Bahn von FR kommen.




geht klar! Den bikerDude nehme ich doch gerne mit! 

Wie wäre es mit einem Start ab Hbf ffm, allerdings schon am Abend des 25.05.07? 

cheers bas


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. Januar 2007)

... so ich gehe dann auch mal als gutes beispiel voran :
ich reise aus Whistler an zum Rocky Treffen in winterberg/willingen
(hauptsächlich allerdings auf grund einer familien-feier)
habe gerade meinen flug gebucht leider komme ich jedoch erst am 27.mai
in frankfurt an und könnte somit bestenfalls sonntag abend dort sein
habe aber gesehen das montag feiertag ist und hoffe somit das einige
rocky oder nicht-rocky rider vielleicht noch 1-2 tage mehr dran hängen (?)
würde mich sehr freuen !!!

bis dahin alles gute sehen uns in winterberg ! -- >dollhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (19. Januar 2007)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Hoschiii (19. Januar 2007)

ich werde morgens hin und abends wieder zurück fahrn. hab evtl noch einen platz für jmd aus hattingen, wuppertal oder umgebung.


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2007)

Klingt ja so, als würde das ein richtig gutes Wochenende! 

@ Mr. Fork Klasse, bin ich nicht der einzige Nordeutsche!
@Ohlenschleyer Das ist mal Teamgeist!


----------



## jota (20. Januar 2007)

wird pfingsten ganz schön voll in winterberg

kuckst du:www.dirtmasters-festival.de


----------



## s.d (20. Januar 2007)

hm ja, aber pfingsten als termin fürs RM-meeting steht ja jetzt schon fest oder?


----------



## maple leaf (20. Januar 2007)

jota schrieb:


> wird pfingsten ganz schön voll in winterberg
> 
> kuckst du:www.dirtmasters-festival.de



Dirt Masters = 18.-20. Mai 2007

Rocky Meeting 2007 (Pfingsten) = 26.05.07- 28.05.07 oder open End!

Steht denn jetzt Pfingsten oder gib es noch andere Vorschläge?

bas


----------



## jota (20. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Dirt Masters = 18.-20. Mai 2007
> 
> Rocky Meeting 2007 (Pfingsten) = 26.05.07- 28.05.07 oder open End!
> 
> ...


 
jau,daham isch misch vertan.


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Steht denn jetzt Pfingsten oder gib es noch andere Vorschläge?
> 
> bas



Pfingsten wäre schon gut!
Muss nur noch schaun ob ich da bin  
Muss am montag mal frägen...


----------



## Xexano (20. Januar 2007)

In Winterberg siehts so aus:

*12. bis 14. Mai: The Cut Slopestyle *
*19. bis 20. Mai: iXS Downhill-Cup* (Auweia, bei deren pdf-Ausschreibung sind einige Rechtschreibfehler unterlaufen...u.a. wieso findet das 2006 statt, die Anmeldung läuft jedoch bis 2007?  )
*??. bis ??. Mai: FELT 4X Cup*
*26. bis 28. Mai (and more): Dt. Rocky Mountain Treff 2007 *

Habe ich sonstwas verpasst? Vielleicht fehlt jetzt noch der Termin vom Willigen Worldcup...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. Januar 2007)

meines wissens ist *the cut *vom *18-20 mai *!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (21. Januar 2007)

Willingen gibt es nicht mehr als world cup race, wurde von der uci gestrichen und das aus gutem grund...


meth


----------



## Xexano (21. Januar 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> meines wissens ist *the cut *vom *18-20 mai *!?



Nein...

Dazu siehe hier...

19. bis 20. Mai findet der IXS-DH-Cup statt

@meth: Warum aus "gutem Grund"? Bis jetzt war dieses Willingen Worldcup immer ein Erfolg, oder?


----------



## kabelizer (21. Januar 2007)

Na dann passt doch Pfingsten perfekt. Bin schwer dafür es fix zu machen. 
Wenn alle auftauchen, die jetzt schon zugesagt haben, dann wird es auf jeden Fall lustig. Und vielleicht lassen sich ja noch ein paar Leute mehr motivieren?
Haut rein und bis Pfingsten.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Nein...
> 
> Dazu siehe hier...
> 
> ...



http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/index.php?id=63
  

in der mtb-rider steht auch 18-20 mai


----------



## meth3434 (21. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> @meth: Warum aus "gutem Grund"? Bis jetzt war dieses Willingen Worldcup immer ein Erfolg, oder?



Klar vom spektakel her wars ein erfolg! Die Strecke hatte einfach nicht viel mit Downhill Worldcup gemeinsam, zu viele, zu grosse Sprünge und kein natürliches Gelände... Die Meisten Fahrer mochten die Strecke auch einfach nicht...

Will aber hier eure Diskussion nicht weiter stören!
meth


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Januar 2007)

sorry für die dumme frage aber dürft ich nen proceed fahrer mitbringen?
dann hätt ich ne möglichkeit dahinzukommen. er könnt auch n kona mitbringen


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (23. Januar 2007)

natürlich !!! (von meiner seite aus sehr gern)


----------



## maple leaf (23. Januar 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> natürlich !!! (von meiner seite aus sehr gern)




  sehe ich genauso! 

Werde wohl auch mit ein paar nicht rm-jüngern anreisen!


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. Januar 2007)

Also bei mir schauts grad so aus, dass wir die Pfingstwoche nach china fahren. Man hat mir allerdings noch gesagt dass die Reise evtl. noch bis ins Pfingstwochenende dauern kann, das steht noch offen... scheise.
Ich hoffe nicht dass es so lange dauert weil ich auch zum Treffen will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2007)

china ist so end geil ! viel spaß !


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Hey folks,
> 
> ich dachte ich nehme das jetzt mal in die Hand und eröffne einen Fred zum Thema Rocky Mountain Treffen 2007!
> 
> ...




1.Zunächst mal* herzlichen Dank an den Bas *für das Ergreifen der Initiative

2.Ich werde natürlich auch kommen,schließlich habe ich ja für winterberg/Willingen gestimmt. 

3.*Hallo München/GAP*,gebt euch doch einen Ruck Jungs und bestraft euch nicht selbst,ich fände das total schade wenn ihr euch ausgrenzt und nicht kommt,ganz ehrlich!
(Ich mache euch mal einen Vorschlag: Dafür komme ich im Juli für 14 Tage zu euch und wir gehen mal zusammen in O´gau/Park riden und wo immer ihr wollt eine Tour fahren?!Vorausgesetzt ihr habt da Lust drauf.)


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. Januar 2007)

ja auch mein lob an den herrn bas
ich würde mich auch sehr freuen mehr rider aus dem süden zu treffen
(auch wenn ich erst ab sonntag abend in w-berg sein kann "lange anreise")
und auch ich komme sehr gern nach gap zb erste juni woche/woe bin
ich im lande hatte schon dran gedacht dann nach b´mais und dann weiter
nach o´gau und lenggries zu fahren vielleicht schließt sich wer an oder
man sieht sich vor ort ...


----------



## s.d (25. Januar 2007)

Also Lenggries würd ich mir überlegen außer man steht auf sehr fett Drops ect die auf grüner Wiese stehen und 1 dualline also so toll fand ich s da nich im Vergleich zu Bmais oder Ogau


----------



## maple leaf (25. Januar 2007)

ich würde mich auch riesig freuen, wenn möglichst viele von Euch den langen Weg ins Sauerland antreten! 

Das das RM-Weekend wird bestimmt der Hammer!!! Hoffen wir mal alle das der Wettergott rm-rider ist!

Bei gutem Wetter sind die Touren wunderschön und der Park wird eine Woche nach dem Dirt Masters absolut perfekt geshaped sein!  Kann es kaum noch erwarten... 

hope to see ya


----------



## s.d (26. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Das das RM-Weekend wird bestimmt der Hammer!!! Hoffen wir mal alle das der Wettergott rm-rider ist!
> 
> hope to see ya



 Wer das das RM video von der mitgelieferten CD gesehen hat weiss das Gott RM-Rider ist

ich hoffe auch das ich kommen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenheizer (27. Januar 2007)

Na Pfingsten hätt ich schon Zeit, vielleicht kann man ja Fahrgemeinschaften bilden.
Also Ich hab kein eigenes Auto, könnte mir aber auch notfalls eins "ausleihen".

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: -JA!


----------



## Ani (27. Januar 2007)

öhm, ma sehen, ist ja nicht sooo weit von mir, aber pfingsten ist ja auch immer dieses coole rock hard festival...


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2007)

...welches du unserer netten Gesellschaft aber nicht wirklich vorziehen willst 
Schön das wir das geklärt haben


----------



## maple leaf (13. Februar 2007)

Hier mal was um die Vorfreude noch etwas zu steigern! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvZJ9fye4VU

lasst den Fred nicht sterben!


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2007)

Na toll,Bas...vielen Dank...bin jetzt gerade mal wieder völligst porös geworden vom angucken   ... und es dauert noch soooo lange 
Hoffentlich gehen die Wochen schnell rum und die Tore dort wieder auf


----------



## maple leaf (13. Februar 2007)

noch 104 Tage und unsere Bikes sehen Ihre Brüder und Swestern!


----------



## el Lingo (13. Februar 2007)

Das ist doch gar nicht mehr lange! 
Mein Bike nimmt auch Formen an. Fahren tut es schon ganz gut, aber die Farben müssen noch ein bisschen abgestimmt werden. Ich überlege, ob ich meiner Freundin auch noch ein Rocky aufbaue, dann kommt sie auch mit.

Das Video ist ganz nett, aber die Musik im 2.Teil ist echt zum speien...


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Februar 2007)

Ich bringe noch einen Switcher mit  (Tour/Park/Hotel)
Also momentan dann 20+1


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Februar 2007)

********.
am 26.5 is die einweihungsfeier zu unserm neuem dirtpark. D:


----------



## kacktus (23. Februar 2007)

Tja, das hört sich doch sehr fein an - dann werd ich wohl mit meinem RM7 wohl auch mal aus dem rheinland anreisen...

Wenn ich mir bis dahin mal ein Zelt gekauft habe werd ich wohl auch einen auf camping machen, ansonsten bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber hotel mutti - die in der nähe wohnt...

Noch wer mit einem RM7 vor Ort ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (23. Februar 2007)

Bis jetzt sieht das aus, als würde es eher ein Switch-Treffen, so kommt es mir zumindest vor. Aber es wird mit Sicherheit spitze werden.


----------



## bestmove (23. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht das aus, als würde es eher ein Switch-Treffen, so kommt es mir zumindest vor. Aber es wird mit Sicherheit spitze werden.


Ich würds umbenennen in "RM Switch Treffen 2007" denn nach damaliger Umfrage waren 61 Leute an einem Rocky Treffen interessiert. Nach jetzigem Stand wollen 17 Leute kommen, das is grad mal ein viertel und mal sehen wer auch wirklich live vor Ort erscheint. Die Handvoll Leute machen kein Rocky Treffen ... wie gesagt is eher nen Bikeparkevent.


----------



## maple leaf (24. Februar 2007)

So mal ein paar neue pic´s aus wberg! 




















copyright  by Schorchi 

freu mich ober krass auf Pfingsten! 

bas


----------



## s.d (24. Februar 2007)

Die Wellen gefallen mir, solche muss ich mir auch in den Wald zimmern


----------



## rumpf (24. Februar 2007)

freu mich ober krass auf Pfingsten! 

bas[/QUOTE]

bei den bildern muß man ja kommen werd am start sein auch wenn ich mit rocky nix am hut hab aber da du mitfahrgelegenheiten aus ffm angeboten hast und mit mir hochfährst kann ich ja schlecht nein sagen  
freu mich auf viele schöne rocky`s ein geiles bike we mit lecker schoppen und vorallem auf`n ohlenslayer der sich aus whistler mal wieder blicken lässt
bis denn


----------



## maple leaf (24. Februar 2007)

@rumpf

fahre mit meiner eigenen Kutsche!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. Februar 2007)

ohlen*schleyer* bitte !
habe ja kein slayer mehr  dafuer aber schon ersatz 
bei den bildern geht mir fast einer ab  ... weiss schon gar nicht mehr
worauf ich mich mehr freue auf euch oder auf's biken oder doch aufs
augustiner   danach ? mh ich denke die kombination machts ...


----------



## s.d (25. Februar 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> augustiner   danach ? mh ich denke die kombination machts ...



JA das Gustl ist hald immer noch das Beste Bier in dieser Kombination sowieso


----------



## el Lingo (25. Februar 2007)

Habe die Bilder eben schon im Winterberg-Thread gesehen und die sehen echt klasse aus. Diese Wellen sehen ganz nett aus, aber so spannend sind sie nicht zu fahren. Gibt es auch im Harz, nach 2mal fahren ist dann auch gut.
Aber die ganzen Logrides sind einfach klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (25. Februar 2007)

JA die Wellen sind hald einfach nur zum durchheizen wie hoch sind die denn? Wenn ich mir welche bau dann dürfen die nicht zu schnell langweilig werden, man  wird sehn


----------



## Xexano (26. Februar 2007)

Oh, yeah, ich freu mich schon, wenn ich frei habe, um Winterberg durchzurocken!


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Februar 2007)

Sollte sich das Wetter nicht mehr grundlegend ändern,werden bereits ab April die Lifte laufen und alle Strecken in bestem Zustand sein


----------



## Ani (6. März 2007)

kommt deine Frau eigentlich auch mit Soulbrother? mag da nicht das einzige Mädel beim Treffen sein :|


----------



## Soulbrother (6. März 2007)

Hi Ani,

nein,sie kommt leider (zumindest bisher)nicht mit,  und ich konnte sie auch noch nicht dazu bewegen ihre Meinung zu ändern, LEIDER-LEIDER!

Aber ich gebe noch nicht auf und werde sie hin und wieder mal diesbezüglich bearbeiten-ist ja auch noch etwas Zeit.
Zudem bekommt sie auch bald ihr neues Bike-vielleicht bewirkt das ja etwas bei ihr  

*GIBT´S DENN VIELLEICHT NOCH WEITERE MÄDELS HIER...????....*dann meldet euch doch bitte auch mal,damit die Ani noch weibliche Verstärkung bekommt!!!!

Aber Ani weißt du was,Henne im Korb ist doch vielleicht auch mal schön?!


----------



## Soulbrother (31. März 2007)

Ich bin morgen schon mal in Winterberg!
Hat von euch auch der eine oder andere Zeit und Lust???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (3. April 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen schon mal in Winterberg!
> Hat von euch auch der eine oder andere Zeit und Lust???



schade das ich nicht konnte! 

Bin aber am Ostersonntag am Start! Noch wer von den rm jungs?

bas


----------



## Scheibenheizer (3. April 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> So mal ein paar neue pic´s aus wberg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also DA fahr ich garantiert nicht lang!
Das zahlt meine Hinterbliebenenversicherung nie!

Fährt denn jetzt auch wer wegen Tour hin oder müssen wir alle Plattformpedalen anschrauben und irgendwo halsbrecherisch runterfahren?


----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2007)

Hey Scheibenheizer, fahren mußt Du das nicht, aber Du könntest es ja probieren. Die Holztrails auf dem Foto sollten nicht schwer zu fahren sein und sie sind ja auch nicht hoch über dem Boden. Da kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Die Idee mit dem Plattformpedalen ist gar nicht schlecht ;-)

Ist denn Karfreitag jemand in Winterberg?


----------



## Sw!tch (4. April 2007)

hmm el lingo ich war gestern da....
naja ich kann dir versprechen es wird geil! 

war das erste ma das ich richtig downhill gefahren bin... bin extrem zufrieden mit meinem switch! hat eigentlich vollkommen gereicht...

achja ist irgendjemand das wochenende nach ostern da?


----------



## Xexano (4. April 2007)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Also DA fahr ich garantiert nicht lang!
> Das zahlt meine Hinterbliebenenversicherung nie!
> 
> Fährt denn jetzt auch wer wegen Tour hin oder müssen wir alle Plattformpedalen anschrauben und irgendwo halsbrecherisch runterfahren?



Ach I wo... diese Stellen sind doch nicht ganz so schlimm....

Eher sorgen sollte man sich da machen:

Skinny
Ich glaub, da fahr ich nicht lang...  

Aber man kann alles mit Chickenways umfahren!  Winterberg ist sowohl für Anfänger als auch für Profis gleichermassen geeignet. 

Und ich denke mal, da wird sicherlich auch eine Tourenfraktion zusammenkommen. In Winterberg und Umgebung soll man auch richtig coole Touren fahren können! Frag mal Redking, ich glaube er kann dir mehr dazu sagen...


----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2007)

Endlich mal was ganz nach meinem Geschmack in dem Video. Aber ein bisschen zu kurz, finde ich.


----------



## Sw!tch (4. April 2007)

joa die sind ganz spaßig


----------



## bearcat211 (4. April 2007)

Sw!tch : Ich werde am 15.04 auch in Winterberg sein, und weil mein VP noch
             nicht fertig ist, fahre ich mit meinem Switch.  Ich war noch nie in
             Winterberg.  Hoffe dass ich einem teil wieder nach hause gehe.


----------



## maple leaf (10. April 2007)

Wann und wo wollen wir uns eigentlich Treffen?


----------



## Eisbaer_078 (11. April 2007)

Bin dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenheizer (11. April 2007)

Ich würd vorschlagen, wir machen auf jeden Fall einen Nummernaustausch mit jemandem, der auch garantiert kommt und den man dann erreichen kann.
z.B. ich schicke meine Handynummer per PM an maple leaf, und er gibt seine an mich zurück.
Dann hat er zum schluss alle Handynummern und alle haben seine, wodurch er für alle erreichbar wird.
Dann kann man anrufen, falls man im Stau steht oder später nachkommt etc.

Wegen dem wann und wo kann ich nichts sagen, kenn mich da auch nicht aus.


----------



## el Lingo (11. April 2007)

Klingt gut, so sollten wir es machen. ich bin ja schon ein wenig gespannt auf´s treffen und all die leute


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (12. April 2007)

ich komme erst sonntag abend / montag frueh (27./28.Mai)
werde mich dann auf den campingplatz einnisten 
denke man trifft sich dort hoffe das noch paar leutz bis montag
oder auch laenger bleiben ich denke ich bleibe bis mittwoch in winterberg
werde mich dann noch telefonisch bei bas (mapleleaf) anmelden 
in diesem sinne bis bald ~freu~


----------



## maple leaf (12. April 2007)

Guude Jungs und Mädels,

also bevor ich jetzt 20 pm´s mit Handynummern bekomme oder meine 20 mal verschicken muss poste ich sie lieber!

0178/8248691

Code-Wort: Rocky Mountain Treffen in Willingen/Winterberg 


Ich schlage jetzt mal Winterberg an der Bikestation (http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/index.php?id=anfahrt) als Treffpunkt vor! 

Ich denke auch für die Jungs die Touren fahren wollen, ist das ein guter Ausgangspunkt! Würde mich freuen wenn sich einer der Tourer (der sich auf den trails auskennt) meldet und den Leithammel spielt!

Also 26.05.07 11 Uhr???


so long bas


----------



## kabelizer (18. April 2007)

Das passt, am 26.05. um 11 Uhr bin ich da.
Habe gerade mit dem Chef vom Campingplatz in Winterberg telefoniert, er meint, besser ist es zu reservieren. 
www.campingplatz-winterberg.de 
Der Platz liegt wohl genau neben dem Bikepark, so schlage ich vor, dass wir "Camper" uns da niederlassen. Denke, am Freitag Abend steht der Grill neben meinem Zelt, neben meinem New Slayer, neben der Kiste August...
Versuche bis Mittwoch zu bleiben, hoffe, möglichst viele von euch tauchen auch auf.
Piss gleich.


----------



## Xexano (19. April 2007)

Ich bin mir selber noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich kommen kann --> hängt davon ab, wie meine Abitursklausuren werden  (Nachprüfungen)

Wenn wirklich alles SUPER aussieht, bin ich vielleicht schon am 25. dort... 



Eine Frage: Wie sichert Ihr eure Bikes auf dem Campingplatz (besonders über Nacht)? Vor allerdem, wenn man vielleicht mit mehreren Rockies kommt?! 

@maple-leaf: Eine gute Zeit! Wer schon früher da ist (so um 9.00 Uhr oder so) kann sich ja schon mal einfahren und um 11 Uhr dann sich an der Bikestation treffen... 

Ich schick dir auch mal nebenbei noch ne PM! Ich hoffe, dein Postfach ist nicht voll...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. April 2007)

hi,
also ich werde mit Sw!tch wieder um 9 Uhr in Winterberg ankommen, und bleiben wohl wieder bis Sonntag abend.

MfG


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (23. April 2007)

... ich stell meine kiste (augustiner) am sonntag/montag dazu


----------



## maple leaf (29. April 2007)

bin schon mal am 1Mai am Start! Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (1. Mai 2007)

schon mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack.

ich kann doch kommen, wie Mr.Freeride ja schon oben geschrieben hat.

ich freu mich


----------



## maple leaf (2. Mai 2007)

Kranker Typ Du bist!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Mai 2007)

hey ho.
Da halte ich gegen  
Diesmal im Seatgrab runter was Alex?


----------



## Redking (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Sagt mal Leute wer ist denn jetzt der jenige der eine Tour leitet???
Also ich kenn mich da nicht aus! 
 Ich kenn nur den Bikepark persönlich.

Also zur Zeit wäre halt noch Zeit, jemanden zu finden der eine Tour leitet.

Achso ich weiss ja noch nichtmal ob ich komme. Ich habe nämlich bedenken das es einfach zu voll ist.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (14. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> ...Ich habe nämlich bedenken das es einfach zu voll ist.



Also mir persönlich kann es nicht voll genug sein!!!

Aber das wird schon gehen von den Leuten her, war über Ostern da und so voll wie da war es noch nie! Wir mussten maximal 10 min am Lift stehen! Hauptsache der Wettergott spielt mit!!!

Oh man wie ich mich freue!!! 

@Radical_53, Eisbaer_078, Scheibenheizercoma1976, Felixxx, kabelizer, Xexano und Soulbrother!

Wer kennt sich von Euch auf den Sauerland-Touren aus? Wäre cool wenn einer von Euch den Tourenguide machen würde! 

see ya bas


----------



## Felixxx (14. Mai 2007)

Auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber dem Bikepark ist eine Riesentafel, die Infos über mehr als 30 Touren gibt - von 20km mit wenig Höhenmetern bis über 150km mit reichlich Höhenmetern  
Braucht man sich einfach nur auf eine bestimmte Tour zu einigen und dann diese ausgeschilderte Tour nachfahren. Es gibt auch Hinweise ob mehr Singletrail oder mehr Forstautobahn.
Habe aber ein ganz anderes Problem - meine Göttergattin braucht das Auto und auf der Enduro kriege ich das Rocky nicht fest  

Sieht im Moment nicht so gut aus, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kabelizer (15. Mai 2007)

Ja, das mit den ausgeschilderten Touren habe ich auch gehört, sollte also kein Problem werden.


----------



## Redking (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

gut das es so ist obwohl Insider wissen nur noch die Touren aufwerten würde. 

Denn zwei Tage Bikepark schaffe ich garantiert nicht, nach einem tun mir schon die Knochen weh. 

Na dann werde ich wohl mal mein schweres Rocky putzen und die Bremsen checken! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2007)

Hey Klaus, keine Sorge, meines wiegt auch ca. 18,5kg und sollte eigentlich mal auf Diät. Doch pasiert das Gegenteil, heute ist der Syncros-Steuersatz gekommen...


----------



## Redking (15. Mai 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hey Klaus, keine Sorge, meines wiegt auch ca. 18,5kg und sollte eigentlich mal auf Diät. Doch pasiert das Gegenteil, heute ist der Syncros-Steuersatz gekommen...



Das leichte muss ich nicht putzen das ist sauber aber noch zu schwer.

Super deins wiegt schon 2 Kilogramm weniger. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Scheibenheizer (21. Mai 2007)

Boah, mal ehrlich, wie soll ich denn DA hinkommen?
Hab mal eben die Bahnverbindung gecheckt, minimum 7 Stunden, 6x Umsteigen, 87 (mit Bike natürlich).
Da ist die Rückfahrt noch nicht dabei, das überleg ich mir nochmal.
Es sei denn, mich nimmt jemand von München und Umgebung aus mit.

Ich hör mich auch mal anderweitig um, ich ken einen mit nem T5 glaub ich.
Vielleicht kann ich mir den mal ausleihen.


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Mai 2007)

ein bike bekommst du in jedes auto....

el lingo das kenn ich leider nur zu gut... eigentlich war für mein switch sram xo eingeplant.. jetzt fahr ich saint 

wie is das bei euch wenns die wettermänner in kübeln regnen lassen? mr.freeride und ich werden in diesem fall wahrscheinlich nciht erscheinen.
wir entscheiden das dann freitag abend... ansonsten, bis bald!


----------



## el Lingo (22. Mai 2007)

Ja, aber meins wird jetzt leichter. Mit Luftdämpfer und anderen Pedalen spare ich schon 1,3kg ein, dann kommen demnächst noch ein neuer Vorbau und ein Lenker, sind wieder knapp 300g bei nahezu gleicher Stabilität. Ein Freund von mir hat jetzt auch ein Switch und peilt unter 15kg an und dabei wird das Bike alles, nur nicht harmlos gefahren...
Wenn's regnet, fühle ich mich eigentlich noch viel wohler auf den Trails, ich mag es, wenn der Boden weich und schlammig ist.


----------



## maple leaf (22. Mai 2007)

Hey Jungs,

also so mies sieht das wetter ja auch nicht aus!

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=25867

Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Start sein und wenn es zu krass pisst dann gehen wir einen saufen und fachsimpeln! 

Also bis Samstag um 11 Uhr!

see ya bas


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Mai 2007)

Ja also wir werden wohl auch 100%ig kommen.
Bei uns sagen sie auch schon die ganze Zeit Regen und Gewitter an...und nischt kommt....also...
Außerdem muss ich das neue RMX ja ausprobieren.

Also bis dann
MfG
Niko


----------



## Xexano (23. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich kommen kann... ich habe aktuell einen Muskelfaserriss in der linken Schulter und das ganze sollte noch min. eine Woche verheilen. Also Bikeparkaction beim RM-Treffen sollte für mich eher gestorben sein. Für die Tourenfraktion bin ich noch gar nicht traniert (Ausreden: Klick-Schuhe sind nicht da  ; ich war viel Unterwegs etc.). Auskennen tue ich mich da leider auch nicht... 

Zum Wetter: Damit habe ich keine Probleme (ich wäre selbst bei Regen in den DH-Track gefahren: Zieht euch die Michelin DH Mud III rein, die haften wie Uhu Superkleber  ) 

Naja, mal schauen, was ich morgen für Ergebnisse in meinen Abitursprüfungen habe, danach schaue ich mal weiter, ob ich trotzdem komme oder nicht.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (23. Mai 2007)

hab auch absolut keine probleme mit regen im allgemeinen, nur überhaupt keine lust auf gesperrte strecken


----------



## kabelizer (24. Mai 2007)

Liebe RM-Freunde, obwohl ich mich sehr auf das Treffen gefreut habe, muss ich dieses nun leider krankheitsbedingt absagen. 
Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, sorry.


----------



## Xexano (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wie schon vor kurzem befürchtet: Ich muss leider auch mein Kommen absagen. Mein Muskelfaserriss heilt recht gut, jedoch nicht schnell genug, um im Bikepark mitspielen zu können. 
Desweiteren steht jetzt fest: Ich muss in die Nachprüfungen. Ich habe die Möglichkeit, meine Durchschnittsnote noch weiter zu verbessern und muss dafür noch lernen. So etwas ist mir wichtiger als ein RM Treff (Sorry!). 

Also viel Spaß dort, das Wetter hier in NRW ist richtig "hot". Ihr werdet Spaß haben und richtig schwitzen!


----------



## el Lingo (24. Mai 2007)

Also ich bin dabei und bringe noch einen Neu-Switcher mit.


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Mai 2007)

achja an alle switch fahrer: kauft euch noch schnell ein paar ersatzschaltaugen


----------



## maple leaf (24. Mai 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> achja an alle switch fahrer: kauft euch noch schnell ein paar ersatzschaltaugen




Immer dabei! 

 Was denn für Reifen???

-Maxxis Swampthing
-Maxxis WetScream DH

oder habt Ihr den ultimativen tip für das Wetter?

@kabelizer 

Echt schade!!! 

Wünsche Dir aber gute Besserung und dem Xexano ein 1,0 abbi!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (24. Mai 2007)

ach komm schon du sisi
willst du wirklich noch extra reifen aufziehen ? (kaufen)
schaltaugen ist ne gute idee habe aber keine mehr 
sind ja wohl genug switcher am start also bis montag !


----------



## el Lingo (24. Mai 2007)

Mein Reifentip für feuchte Böden: Kenda Nevegal 2,35
Den habe ich sehr viel in tiefen und schlammigen Böden gefahren und er hat fantastischen Grip. Und auf trockenen Strecken geht der auch mehr als gut. Einer für alles!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Mai 2007)

bin ich der einzige RMX Fahrer?
Ich denke das Wetter wird gar net sooo schlimm.....boah kann kaum nich ruhig sitzen.

Nehme noch ein Ersatzbike mit falls Sw!tch seins wieder schrottet hihi.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (25. Mai 2007)

hat jemand ma ne anleitung zur saint schaltwerk montage 
dass das auch immer alles aufn letzten drücker laufen muss


----------



## el Lingo (25. Mai 2007)

So geht das! Ich bekomme heute abend auch noch die Ersatzteile für meine Gabel und den neuen Dämpfer.


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. Mai 2007)

Viel spass, ich waere gerne dabei!


----------



## jota (26. Mai 2007)

wann gibts denn endlich die ersten bildchen ???

liege mit antibiotika vollgepumpt auf der couch,und warte auf was stimmungsaufhellendes .


----------



## Daniel12 (29. Mai 2007)

hallo Leute!
habe es auch nicht geschafft am WE nach Wibe zu kommen.
Hat schon jemand Bilder und einen Bericht darüber, wie es war?

War jemand von Euch schon Freitag da, da war ich nämlich dort, rotes RMX, habe einen mit nem roten Switch gesehen...

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## el Lingo (29. Mai 2007)

also samstag waren 4 aus dem forum dort und ich hatte noch 2 freunde mit. macht also 6. echt fatastische quote...
Gruß an Maple Leaf, Switch und Mr. Freeride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (30. Mai 2007)

Gibt es hier keinen Bericht mit Bilder oder ähnlichem zu dem Treffen? Würde mich schon etwas interessieren.


----------



## Ani (30. Mai 2007)

ich war am sonntag in wiberg, mit 3 kollegen und bin bis zum großen wolkenbruch ein bissel auf dem übungstrack und dem 6x rumgejuckelt. auch wenn ich auf dem kurs wohl das rad-pendant zum penetranten autobahn-mittelspur-schleicher bilde, wars auf jeden fall sehr lustig und dafür das ich das zweite mal auf na cross-strecke unterwegs war ganz ok. 

andere rocky fahrer hab ich leider nicht gesehen, aber bei nur vier teilnehmern nicht weiter verwunderlich :|


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2007)

Ja Moin,

wir waren zwar nicht all zu viele aber war auf jeden Fall lustig.
Müsste man öfters mal machen.

Danke noch mal fürs Bier Mable Leaf  

Bilder hat von uns glaube ich keiner gemacht...waren so mit dem Fahren beschäftigt.

Am Sonntag sind wir öfters den Sixcross runtergeflogen. Hab aber auch keien anderen Rockys gesehen.

Wetter war am Samstag der Hammer. Hab einen Sonnenbrand bekommen.
Sonntag hats gegen halb 4 angefangen zu regnen.
Hat sich aber auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Ist zufällig jemand diesen Smastag in Willingen?

MfG
Niko


----------



## el Lingo (30. Mai 2007)

Hey Niko, was hältst Du davon, wenn Ihr Hamburger einfach mal in den Deister kommt? Ist direkt neben Hannover und es gibt ein paar sehr schöne Singletrails, dazu Drops und Sprünge in allen Dimensionen bis zu einem 10m Ding (weit, nicht hoch...). Ich wollte Samstag eh mit Derk (Switch mit der Fox 36) und evtl Sascha hin...


----------



## Sw!tch (30. Mai 2007)

moin!

ja , ham wir uns schon vorgenommen. nur diesen samstag is erstmal willingen und ich muss erst n bisschen pause machen weil mein rücken irgendwie ziemlich ärger macht.
aber auf jedenfall gerne!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2007)

ja auf jeden Fall.
Wir wollten euch und Mable Leaf sowieso noch mal ansprechen um den Harz mal abzuchecken.
Da ist ja auch immer mehr los.

eine fortsetzung von Winterberg ist auch schon in Bischofsmais geplant

sprechen wir dann noch mal ab ;-)


----------



## el Lingo (30. Mai 2007)

Wunderbar! Das Problem mit dem Rücken kenne ich leider auch mal wieder...


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2007)

Cool. Also von 23 Leuten die oben "Ja *sonstwas*" gepostet hatten, waren jetzt doch echt 4 oder 5 da? Klasse.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2007)

ja aber selbst mit 5 Rockys den Downhill und die North Shores fahren war schon geil! War bestimmt ein cooles Bild vom Lift aus, als wir vor dem ersten Drop und dem Karussel standen.....hehe "Rocky Power"


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2007)

sind morgen am start maple leaf , flo"derkleine" und ich
bleiben vielleicht ueber nacht da bis freitag 

ich kam am montag (dauerregen) zum treffen waren also 6 rider
felix das mit der gerigen teilnehmerzahl lag wohl am wetter
und das sich einige ridern zuvor verletzt haben
dafuer kommen wir morgen zurueck - show must go on !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (31. Mai 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Cool. Also von 23 Leuten die oben "Ja *sonstwas*" gepostet hatten, waren jetzt doch echt 4 oder 5 da? Klasse.




... um nicht zu sagen SUUUUperklasse!  
Ich war wirklich schwer enttäuscht,als wir auch am Sonntag
nur 4 Rockyrider waren.


----------



## bestmove (31. Mai 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> ich kam am montag (dauerregen) zum treffen waren also 6 rider
> felix *das mit der gerigen teilnehmerzahl lag wohl am wetter*


Klar, wenn der Bauer nicht kochen kann, liegt das auch am Herd   

Ihr habt die Tourerfraktion verprellt und es existierte keine Planung (keine Pension-/Hotelempfehlungen, kein konkreter Treffpunkt etc.) schön nach dem Motto: Jeder kommt wann er will und man sieht sich halt und dann schaun wa mal  da lob ich mir die Planung vom letzten Jahr!! Schade das ich letztes Jahr nicht dabei sein konnte ... is halt nen bissl traurig das sich ein paar wenige durchsetzen konnten.

Ich wollte jetzt aber auch keine Ursachenforschung betreiben, Hauptsache Ihr hattet euren Spass auf dem Rocky Mountain Treffen 2007.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (31. Mai 2007)

kindergarten ! fuer mich gehts heute in winterberg weiter
zerbrecht euch nur weiter die köpfe und lässtrigen zungen
ich gehe fahren und hab auch ganz sicher spass ohne das 
25 rocky rider am start sein müssen !
 auf nach winterberg ! zu unserem ganz privaten treffen ohne alle !


----------



## iNSANE! (31. Mai 2007)

Hey Niclas...immer flach durch die Hose Atmen...

Sagt ja keiner was, nur wenn man alles so locker, flockig und unverkrampft sieht, dann frag ich  mich wo der Sinn eines solchen TREFFENS liegt wenn dann keiner da ist, stimmts?
Kein Ding, jeder kann wann, wo, wie und sonstwas riden gehen, aber es geht hier ja um das Rocky Treffen - das ist der Punkt. Nen Treffen wo man dann allein fährt und das toll findet ist wie Sex wo man allein ist...

Na was solls, komm lieber am We nach O-Gau!

Greetz, Felix


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe nur wir haben *alle* was daraus gelernt und machen es 2008 dann einfach besser.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Juni 2007)

Wie wär´s denn mit einem erneuten Versuch in 2007,das Jahr ist noch lang genug und ein schöner Spätsommer wäre doch einem verregneten Saisonstart wie diesem auch allemal vorzuziehen ?!


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Juni 2007)

bin dafür!

bischofsmais?


----------



## Xexano (1. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe, dass ich dann diesemal mit von der Partie dabei sein kann und mich nicht wieder vorher verletze, weil ich mal wieder ein etwas zu extremes Training vorgenommen hatte... *räusper*

Schule dürfte dann auch nicht mehr dazwischenfunken... (es sei denn, ihr macht das Treffen in den nächsten Tagen, wo ich in der Prüfung schwitze... oder ihr legt den Treffen an dem Tag fest, wo mein Abiball stattfindet...  )

BMais klingt gut... vielleicht kann man dass dann mit O-Gau kombinieren (und dann am Abend bei s.d. grillen und in seinem Spot nightriden  )

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Bilder vom kleinen Treffen?


----------



## Redking (1. Juni 2007)

War das letztes Jahr nicht so ähnlich viele Leute schreinen Ja und kommen tun nur ein paar wenige??
Also macht kein Drama draus.

Ich habe kein Touren Rocky  deswegen habe ich mir auch nicht die Mühe gemacht 150 Kilometer(habe auch keine Auto zur Zeit) zu fahren um eine Tour auszuarbeiten.
Bin dieses jahr auch ein Weichei wegen dem Wetter geworden.

Und die Touern die ich mit dem speziellen Rocky fahre daran hätte echt keiner Spaß dran gehabt!   190 Kilometer mit einem 27 ger Schnitt!. 

Also und die Infrastruktur fürs Abendprogramm ist halt in Winterberg recht bescheiden! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> War das letztes Jahr nicht so ähnlich viele Leute schreinen Ja und kommen tun nur ein paar wenige??
> Also macht kein Drama draus.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Wir waren letztes Jahr schon zu sechst auch der Tour ins Reintal. Abends beim Grill-Event dürften wir mindestens so um die 20 gewesen sein. *Das Wetter war übrigens mindestens genauso beschissen!!*

Letztes Jahr war es den Organisatoren gelungen, über ein attraktives Programm, Tourer und Bike-Parker unter einen Hut zu bringen.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (2. Juni 2007)

Sers, hab ich wegen dem Wetter etwas verpasst? Samstags schien doch eigentlich nur die Sonne! Oder ist das gar kein Sonnenbrand, was ich bekommen habe  Klärt mich doch mal auf, wäre auch nochmal dabei nur lange Touren sind halt auch nicht für alle was!

Greetz Derk


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juni 2007)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Sers, hab ich wegen dem Wetter etwas verpasst? Samstags schien doch eigentlich nur die Sonne! Oder ist das gar kein Sonnenbrand, was ich bekommen habe



 



Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> ich kam am montag (dauerregen) zum treffen waren also 6 rider
> felix das mit der gerigen teilnehmerzahl lag wohl am wetter...



Aber wenn am Samstag auch noch das Wetter schön war ist es für mich noch unverständlicher warum nicht mehr Biker am Treffen waren.

Für Willingen/Winterberg sprach doch:
- Lage optimal in der Mitte Deutschland's, (Anreise also für die meisten problemlos möglich)
- Top Bikepark/s
- Top Tourengebiet (Zitat: Hochsauerland schöner als die "quäl dich Du Sau-Alpen")

Was war also los? Sagt es mir.


----------



## rumpf (2. Juni 2007)

Gude !
Da brennt mir echt der Kopf wenn ich mir das hier durchlese . Ich war als nicht Rocky fahrer von Sa bis Mo da & muß mal was zur Teilnehmerzahr korrigieren . Es waren 11 Rocky Fahrer die über die 3 Tage wegen dem Treffen am Start warn (+ Paar Rocky`s die einfach so da warn)! Das Problem ist nur das nicht alle am Gleichen Tag da waren oder es nicht rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt geschafft haben aber das liegt ja wohl an jedem einzelnen und hat mim Organisator nix zu tun .
Ich weiß auch garnicht was ihr erwartet soll da einer mit euch händchenhaltend durch`n Bikepark rollern & ein fröhliches Lied anstimmen ?
Es gab einen Festen Treffpunkt , Die Empfehlung auf`n Campingplatz oder in`s Big Mountain Hotel zu gehen . Ich hab jeden Abend mim Maple leaf kaltem Bier und Grillfleisch (Dem einen oder anderen Rocky`ler) auf`m Campingplatz gechillt . So wie`s eigentlich sein soll !
Das Ani+3 nicht mit uns gefahren sind liegt wohl daran das von der Handynummer kein gebrauch gemacht worden ist . Aber für genau den Fall wurd sie ja raus gegeben !!!
Also bevor ihr hier jemand an den Karren pissen wollt denkt mal lieber drüber nach was an dem Treffen wirklich so ******* gelaufen sein soll . 11 Von 23 Leuten sind fast 50% das Wetter war bis auf Sa echt ******* und die Prognosen war`n noch viel schlechter ,was meiner Meinung nach auch der Hauptgrund war das viele die sich jetzt irgendwelche Gründe zusammenpusseln nicht gekommen sind .
Vielen wird auch der Weg einfach zu weit gewesen sein aber wenn ihr das Treffen in O-Gau oder B-Mais macht ist`s halt für alle die nicht in Süd Deutschland wohnen weiter gleicht sich also aus .
Vorallem die die nicht da war`n sollten mal`n Ball flach halten .
Wenn einer Motzen will dann die Tourer (es gab keine Insider Tour was wohl daran lag das keiner von da oben Rocky fährt oder Bock auf das Treffen hatte& der "Organisator" keine Tourn fährt)obwohl es im HSK überall gut gekennzeichnete Radwege für alle Zielgruppen giebt .Denk Wenn da echtes Interesse bestanden hätte könnt man sowas auch selber klär`n ( Touristinfo ect )
Also zieht mal den Stock aus euerm Arsch und macht beim nächsten Treffen nicht so ne Politik sondern trefft euch um bissi Spaß auf`m Rad zu haben
Gruß Andi


----------



## soederbohm (2. Juni 2007)

Hast schon recht, als jemand, der nicht dabei war kann man nicht meckern. Aber dieses Treffen war nun mal SEHR stark auf die Bikepark-Fraktion ausgerichtet. ISt ja nichts schlechtes, aber so wie lange Touren nicht für jeden was sind, ist halt auch ein Bikepark nicht für jeden was. Und wenn man zu den Tourern sagt "Da ist viel ausgeschildert, das findet ihr schon" fühlen sie sich auch verarscht. 
Ich möcht ja nicht sagen, dass das Treffen in München besser war, aber nach den Zeugenberichten vielleicht ausgeglichener, weil jeder irgendwo dabeiseinkonnte und abends ALLE zusammen gegrillt und gechillt haben. Und so sollte ein Treffen doch sein.

Naja, mal sehen, wos das nächste Mal hingeht....

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Redking (2. Juni 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz. Wir waren letztes Jahr schon zu sechst auch der Tour ins Reintal. Abends beim Grill-Event dürften wir mindestens so um die 20 gewesen sein. *Das Wetter war übrigens mindestens genauso beschissen!!*
> 
> Letztes Jahr war es den Organisatoren gelungen, über ein attraktives Programm, Tourer und Bike-Parker unter einen Hut zu bringen.



Oh ja mag sein Tom. Ich hätte mich aber auch nich von irgendsonstwas abhalten lassen zu fahren nach einer Anreise von 550Kilometer bis München und dann weiteren Kilometer bis Garmisch.
Felix und Matthias habe das letztes Jahr toll gemacht. 
Wenn du dich aber nicht für die dir bekannte Tour zur Verfügung gestellt hättest wäre auch nur der Bikepark übrig geblieben. Und weisst du es waren drei neue dabei die die Tour nicht kannten. Was das alles nicht schmälern soll. Klar ist das Touren in den Alpen imposanter sind als im Sauerland, allein wegen dem Panorama. 


Und wenn vorher jemand gesagt hätte Samstag Abend Grillen und alles ist frei da wären auch mehr gekommen.  Darüber sollten sich die Kritiker auch mal Gedanken machen.
Ich kann mich auch noch daran erinnern das Insane und meth nach dem Treffen letztes Jahr als Resümee gezogen haben. Und auch dieses Jahr habe ich raus gelesen das einige nur die Hau drauf Methode anwenden.

Und nun dürft ihm mal raten wieso ich nicht mit abgestimmt habe!


Und bei allen Nichts für Ungut! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2007)

Ich finde diese Diskutiererei auch relativ sinnfrei. Mich freuts zu hören wenn die Teilnehmer Spaß hatten. 
Mir ist heute in meiner Garage aufgefallen das ich jeden Tag Rocky Treffen habe, das muss man auch zu würdigen wissen!


----------



## Redking (2. Juni 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Diskutiererei auch relativ sinnfrei. Mich freuts zu hören wenn die Teilnehmer Spaß hatten.
> Mir ist heute in meiner Garage aufgefallen das ich jeden Tag Rocky Treffen habe, das muss man auch zu würdigen wissen!



Oh Mann ich muss ja mal die beiden Rockys bekannt machen!
Sonst leben die ein einsames Leben ohne Rockytreffen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juni 2007)

ich sach auch ma was dazu.

wetter am samstag war echt top, leider hat es die zeit davor stark geregnet und der downhill war unglaublich rutschig  
der wetterman hatte 90% regenwahrscheinlichkeit angesagt... das ging dann 
abends um 11 los.

es war schade dass nciht mehr leute gekommen sind, war trotzdem ein geiles wochenende. besonders natürlich das grillen&chillen mit maple leaf und rumpf!
nochmals danke hierfür.

auch an der planung war meiner meinung nach nichts verkehrt. es hies: 11 uhr an der bikestation.  mr.freeride und ich waren da! wenns jemand nicht rechtzeitig schafft, kein problem, schließlich hat bas seine handynummer rausgerückt!
auf JA zu drücken und nicht zu kommen find ich schade. wenn man sich jedoch, wie xexano, traut bescheid zu sagen auch kein problem!

nochwas: vllt sollte man das thema nicht nur im rocky thread verschreien!
sondern auch für all die rocky fahrer, die sich nciht jeden einzelnen beitrag hier durchlesen, sprich im forum. vllt schreibts grandmaster thomas ja sogar in die news, wenn man freundlich bittet

so denn, auf einen WEITERES treffen!


----------



## maple leaf (12. Juni 2007)

Guude Jungs,

Nach einer Woche Bikeparktrip und zwei Wochen Internet-crash bin ich jetzt wieder am Start!

War eine sehr nette aber kleine Rude! Danke nochmal an die Jungs die trotz miesem Wetter am Start waren! Schade das es nicht mehr geworden sind, aber auch in kleiner Rude war es sehr funny!!! 

@switch and mr. freeride,

ihr seit echt die oberstyler!!! respect für Eure digge action!!! 

Hoffe das bei einem nächsten Treffen mehr Leute kommen und sich nicht durch schlechtes Wetter bzw. schlechte Organisation abhalten lassen. Ich wäre auch jeden Fall noch diese Jahr mit von der Partie! 

Hat Jemand schon Terminvorschläge?

peace bas


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Juni 2007)

hey ho.

@ maple leaf
danke, danke......

ja also Sw!tch und ich planen gerade einen 90%igen Urlaub und Champery/Portes du soleil vom 13. bis 19. August
Die hammer Location für Freerider....4 Parks und über 600 km Trails .
Vielleicht hat ja einer bock sich anzuschließen!

Ansonsten wollten wir ja noch mal in Harz und nach Hannover ;-)

MfG
Niko


----------



## Xexano (12. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am 4. Juli bis 8. Juli in PdS --> Freeride-Camp. 

Aber im August.. mmh... ich muss es mir mal Ã¼berlegen, klingt aber echt super! 



> 4 Parks und Ã¼ber 600 km Trails .



Ãbertreibs nicht!  2 LÃ¤nder, 1 Park, ~100 km Trail, â SpaÃ! 

600 km ist schon bissl arg viel! Aber selbst die ~100 km offz. Trails sind in 1 Woche kaum machbar...


Wie wÃ¤rs aber, wenn man irgendwann in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen in Winterberg/Willingen trifft und bissl zusammen riden geht? 

Goaiskopf, O-Gau & Wagrain habe ich auch noch in Planung, weiÃ aber noch nicht wann....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2007)

Zwei LÃ¤nder, ein Revier â Portes du Soleil bietet pures Trail-VergnÃ¼gen in Frankreich und in der Schweiz. Wer dort war, kommt aus dem SchwÃ¤rmen nicht mehr heraus: Portes du Soleil ist der Traum-Spot fÃ¼r Freerider in Europa. Man findet hier keinen Ã¼blichen Bikepark, sondern ein groÃes Gebiet, das durch 23 Gondeln fÃ¼r Biker erschlossen wird. In der Region befinden sich mehrere Bikeparks mit angelegten Kursen aller Art. Racer finden anspruchsvolle Wettkampfstrecken in Les Gets, Morzine, Morgins und ChÃ¢tel. All diese Locations sind mit den Gondelanlagen verbunden. Das komplette Gebiet ist von naturbelassenen Singletrails durchzogen. Was beim Skifahren ganz normal ist, kann man hier auch mit dem Bike erleben: Mit dem Lift vom Ende einer Piste zum Start der nÃ¤chsten Touren. Ein Trail ist besser als der nÃ¤chste. Eine Woche biken, ohne mehrmals denselben Trail zu fahren ist kein Problem. Wir bitten um vorsichtigen Konsum: Insider warnen vor berauschender Wirkung!

**** habe ich das denn gefunden.... da stand echt Ã¼ber 600 km und 4 Parks ind der Umgebung


----------



## Xexano (13. Juni 2007)

Les Gets, Morzine, Morgins und Châtel sind Ortsnamen. Genauso wie z.B. Champéry & Avoriaz. Deswegen finde ich etwas befremdlich, diese Orte als "Bikepark" zu bezeichnen. Das ganze Revier ist ein Bikepark (und noch viel mehr). Es gibt da zum Glück auch eine einheitliche Liftkarte (d.h. also: Eine Liftkarte für das ganze Revier) und keine 4 Liftkarten, wenn es tatsächlich 4 Bikeparks sein sollten. 

Die 600 km könnte man vielleicht dann sagen, wenn man auch die Tour-Trails (bergaufradeln inklusive) und Wandertrails (Verboten zu fahren, macht aber Spaß!  ) mit dazurechnet.



> Insider warnen vor berauschender Wirkung!


 Wie wahr... aber die Insider vergaßen vor den Muskelkatern und vor dem Materialverschleiss zu warnen.  Besonders dicke kommt es immer am 3. Tag... 

Wichtig ist übrigens, dass eure (Reise-)Unfallversicherung sowohl für die Schweiz als auch für Frankreich gilt... 
Sonst habt ihr ein Problem, wenn ihr z.B. von der franz. Northshore fällt und euch das Handgelenk bricht und die Versicherung gilt nur in der Schweiz....

Mit PdS habt ihr euch ein sehr gutes Reiseziel ausgesucht! Ich war ja auch dort und sage: Immer wieder... (was ja auch ab dem 4. Juli wieder passieren wird...  )


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Juni 2007)

jo danke bas! dass ehrt mich...


----------

